

OS X Lion /etc/hosts bugs & DNS Resolution - Corrado
http://www.justincarmony.com/blog/2011/07/27/mac-os-x-lion-etc-hosts-bugs-and-dns-resolution/

======
Corrado
I recently had to point my browser to a local copy of a public domain and
after trying in vain for several hours I found this blog post. It turns out
that, for some reason, Apple changed the way OS X resolves DNS requests and it
now involves some gymnastics instead of just changing the /etc/hosts file. :(

